# Planting Trees for Honeybees and Wildlife



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

lilacs: Syringa vulgaris


----------



## louis1st (Oct 17, 2004)

You can try:
(big trees)
- Tilia Cordata (lime tree)
- Sweet chestnut (castane sativa)
- Robinia pseudo acacia (false acacia)
- Willow (for the valuable pollen they provide in the spring )

(smaller trees)
- Cherry tree (the tree giving the cherry fruit)
- Plum trees
- pear trees


----------



## Patrick Scannell (Jul 3, 2004)

How about:

(smaller up to 60')
Sourwood - Oxydendrum arboreum

(bigger to 70')
Catalpa - Catalpa speciosa zone 4-8

(really big over 100')
Tulip Poplar - Liriodendron tulipifera


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Abelia, Beautiful shrub with millions of flowers, very long blooming period
Don't know latin name

crepe myrtle

magnolia

blueberry

red tip

http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/plants.htm


----------



## windyhill (Feb 2, 2005)

Black Locust


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

Red bud.
Various fruit trees.
Crabapple
Tupelo
Maple
Oak
Elm


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

a good tree that blooms early and give the bee's a good source of pollin and nector for a fast build up is Bradford pairs tree's, my bee's love them.


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2005)

Pata de vaca - Cows hoof(Bauhinea variegata)

A beautiful tree with leaves shaped like a cows hoof that open at dawn and close at dusk, gives of a pink flower during the months of May and June in the Brazillian climate. If pruned correctly it gives a lovely shade and yes the bees like it.

Ingá (Inga edulis)

A tree that gives of a wonderful shade (not unlike the willow tree) with white flowers that the bees and humming birds go mad for. Also gives of a white sweet fruit that the monkeys enjoy.

Ipê amarelo do cerrado(Tabebuia chrysotricha)

A tree mostly found in the Minas Gerais area famous for it's beauty (last year when it came into bloom it got a slot on the evening news) gives of a yellow flower.

Ipê branco (Tabebuia roseo-alba)

Same as above but with a white flower.


I've re-edited the post because first time round I didn't give details,,,,my apoligies.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

In the class I took they pushes Golden Rain Tree because it bloom during our summer dearth

http://www.colostate.edu/Depts/CoopExt/4DMG/Trees/golden.htm

It's quite pretty too

Dave


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Siberian Pea Bush...... The bees just go nuts over it!! Early bloom.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

drobbins....... What zone's do the Golden Rain Tree survive?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Sundance,

http://davesgarden.com/pf/go/1778/ 

looks like they'll grow anywhere my toes could survive and some places they couldn't
The city plants em around here as ornamentals, it's a pretty tree.
This fall I'm gonna go around and dig up seedlings from under established trees

Dave

PS: ouch, I just looked at the USDA zone map
you must have thicker socks than I do


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

American Chestnut

http://www.acf.org/


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

I just planted 36 of these along the creek. 

"BUTTONBUSH
Cephalanthus occidentalis
Spreading shrub to 10' tall
Sun to part shade
Wet to moist soils - bordering streams, ponds, ditches
Flowers are insect nectar source
Waterfowl eat seeds
Many medicinal uses and uses in folk remedies, such as relieving malaria and fever
Leaves can cause poisoning in grazing animals "

Pussy willow is also supposed to be a good source of early spring pollen.

Diane W


----------



## cochran500 (May 20, 2003)

iddee
I didnt think the bees worked magnolia?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I didnt think the bees worked magnolia? 

I saw some working it just last week. They also like Jap Arbor tree and trumpet vine. Lambs ear is a good flower plant too.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

You might check this thread out. Awful lot of info here.

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=000500#000000


----------



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

Chinese Tallow Tree (Sapium sebiferum)
Description: An excellent shade tree. The Chinese tallow is a fast-growing deciduous tree with a rounded or conical crown and an open, airy look. In fall the leaves turn brilliant shades of scarlet, orange, yellow and maroon.
Honeybees make a desirable light-colored honey from the flowers. The plentiful fruits provide food for many species of birds, ground squirrels and other smaller animals.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Great tree references! Thanks everyone!

cochran500, 
Bees will forage Magnolias. Many don't relize, one of the most famous honey plants in the USA is a Magnolia. It is called 'Tulip Tree' or 'Yellow Popular'
Best Wishes,


----------



## cochran500 (May 20, 2003)

I think we are talking about different trees. I am speaking of the Southern Magnolia Tree. The state tree and flower of Mississippi. On MSU's web site that lists trees and plants in MS that bees either get pollen or nectar from the Southern Magnolia nor any other Magnolia Tree is listed. Does anyone have a reference that says otherwise. Magnolia grandiflora is the exact tree I am speaking of. Here is a website with info and pictures http://www.hiltonpond.org/ThisWeek030601.html


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

I'd shy away from the golden rain tree and the tallow tree, both can be VERY invasive.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi Cochran,
I have to clarify, that honeybees will forage the Magnolias for the abundant pollen, but they are not nectar producers except for Tulip Tree.

Malcom Sanford lists suthern Magnola along with tulip tree as 'florida bee botany' that's all I can find. 

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/AA/AA08800.pdf.


----------



## Deano (Sep 4, 2004)

hi all , my brother-in-law lives near a large subdividsion and is full of crape myrtles trees/ bushs some are 8ft tall. the bees are all over them .so many it scares some of the neigbors. this sub dividsion is out in the county and most people are use to seeing bees.


----------



## cochran500 (May 20, 2003)

Naturebee

Thanks for the reference.


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone by chance have any golden raintree seeds (or small trees would bee better) they'll part with? May show up in garden centers locally later but none right now. I'd like to try some; don't know about shipping the little trees but can pick up little trees in central or north TX probably.









Lew in Waco


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Lew,

the beekeeping class I took last winter recomended golden rain tree. here's some info

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/bees1.jpg 
http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/bees2.jpg 

Someone here mentioned they are very invasive so think twice about where you plant them.
The city plants em around here for ornamentals
If you don't find any remind me this fall and I'll send you some seeds. I think it's to early to collect seeds now.

Dave


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Dave!

Lew


----------



## Jon McFadden (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll have to do some looking up, but there was great interest in a tree called a Bee Bee Tree. One of the contributors in Bee Culture would send seeds to anyone who would furnish him with a self-stamped-addressed-envelope. 
I remember Richard Taylor would kind of do the same thing with a tree that grew around his house. In Richard's case, I think they were seedlings.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

these people sell the golden raintree, im going to check them out. $25.00 for 1 and $21.21 for 4 or more 

this one can't send to my zone until next spring  http://www.naturehills.com/new/product/productdetails.aspx?proname=Golden+Raintree&Campaign_id=65&user=sschulze 

here's 6 vendor's that sale's this type tree and 1 that sale's SEED's

http://davesgarden.com/ps/go/1778/


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

$25.00
OUCH!!
There are a lot of em around here
I've never gathered seeds, but I assume it would be easy.
I'll get some a bit later in the year and if anybody wants some I'll be glad to send em.
I've never had much luck sending seedlings thru the mail

you guy's keep in mind, Branman mentioned that these things are pretty invasive so think about where you're gonna plant em
they shoot off runners from the root and unless you mow under em you'll end up with a grove of em 

Dave


----------



## tom patterson (Apr 28, 2004)

Regarding Golden Rain Trees. I have watched these trees in front of church for several years. They bloom in late July for 2-3 weeks and the bees love them. I have seen no signs of them coming up from roots the way aspen and many other trees sucker, but hey do sprout seedlings from the numerous seeds produced each year. I gathered seeds one year and spread them in an area of my yard and quite a few came up. I am thinking this is why they are considered invasive, the same as Russian olive trees are because of how well the seeds germinate. I am certain it will be several years before the trees would be mature enough to bloom. The seeds-seedlings in my yard ended up being removed with all of my garden for an addition on my home so I don't know how many years they would take to bloom (they were 2 years old) I decided to purchase a tree from the nursery so 
that I could have the blooms sooner. I bought it in June and it is currently in bloom.


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Tom

If you find them locally are they as expensive as "on the net"?

I've been offered one from about 150 miles away; in a gallon container. No idea what the shipping will be or how you ship a container planted tree.

Lew


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Tulip Polar honey is great. The tree grows fast and gets huge. The Poplars around here bloomed beautifully this year, 100 feet up and made some fine dark honey. It could be marketed as "real old time Tulip Poplar honey" setting it apart from the lite clover honey that is common. 

Suburbanites probably fear its size. Another reason to plant them in town!


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

drobbins, if you get some seeds, put me on your list, I would like to try to grow some.


----------



## Jon McFadden (Mar 26, 2005)

Drobbins,
If you gather seeds, I'll send an SASE for some seeds.

One tree I haven't seen on the list is Autumn Olive. It is a heavy nectar producer in the early spring.

Honey Locust is another tree that my bees love. Not all trees bloom every year. I can tell which ones have by the number of pods hanging on them later on. According to the books, they aren't useful as a nectar source. My experience with them says otherwise.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I also think that tulip tree are an excellent nectar source. Certain maples also seem to make really early spring nectar and pollen. I'm not sure if you should "plant" it, but goldenrod makes fantastis amounts of honey in PA.


----------



## tom patterson (Apr 28, 2004)

Lew,

I purchased a tree in a 10 gallon pot that was about 12 feet tall. Cost- $109.00. That's right more than 100 dollars. My mother sent me some money for my birthday and said tell me what you spend it on, and get something you really want, so I bought a golden rain tree that is supposed to replace a Apsen that is almost dead and id over 30 feet tall. The golden rain tree was in several of the Denver area nurseries and this one was the most tree for the best price. Another nursery had trees in 5 gallon pots that were about half the height for about half the price. Years ago one of my over 50 friends told me (then under 50) he wasn't going to buy small trees and wait 5-10 years for them to get to an appreciable size. Somehow the few years between then and now have brought me to reach some his same conclusions.


----------



## tom patterson (Apr 28, 2004)

Lew and all, 

I also would be willing to send some of the seeds from the golden rain tree to interested people if the send me a self addressed, Stamped envlope. Seeds are available in the fall. 975 South Rifle Street. Zipcode is 80017-3212


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Tom,

sounds like you have some experience with these
I figured since they bloom in july the seed wouldn't be ready to collect till fall.
Have you ever collected seeds before?

Dave


----------



## tom patterson (Apr 28, 2004)

Dave, 

I have collected seeds before. You are right, seeds aren't ready till the fall.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I found this site just doing alittle looking, aint bad prices for that tall a tree.

http://www.tnnursery.com/TripleK/golden_rain.htm


----------



## tom patterson (Apr 28, 2004)

Ted,

Great price!, Too bad they sell trees "by the truckload only"


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

Got 2 trees from a nearby lady!







I'd also posted on some garden lists; she made me a very attractive price on them. not big (1 gallon containers) but at least a start. Thanks for the seed offers; I'll keep on top of this in case something happens to these; I have a knack for killing plants sometimes.  

Lew


----------

